# whih one is better dell ST2220L or benq GL2250HM monitor??



## tango_cash (Jul 17, 2012)

hi
i want to buy a 22 inch monitor with following features

full hd
hdmi port
response time 5ms or less
budget Rs9000

i have found the dell ST2220L or benq GL2250HM monitor are in my budget

dell ST2220L-----------Rs8600/-(availible in my local computer market)
benq GL2250HM--------Rs8371 on Flipkart.com and Rs9000 in local computer market.
i was looking for LG IPS225V but could not find it anywhere.

so which one is better??which  should i go for??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 22, 2012)

Go for Benq one.. I read its review 7 comparision in digit mag..
it got a best buy award.


----------

